# "Disable Turbo" is no longer available



## audianer (Apr 15, 2021)

Hey

Previously, the "Disable Turbo" function was available on my T9400, but now suddenly it is no longer available. What could that be?


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 15, 2021)

I no longer have access to any computers with Core 2 Duo mobile processors. This makes it difficult to maintain compatibility with processors from 2008.

I will have a look to see what might have caused this option to become disabled.

@audianer - Did you disable Dynamic Acceleration or Turbo Boost in the BIOS? Try rebooting and have a look for this BIOS setting. Also try doing a sleep resume cycle. There are times when the BIOS sets a CPU up correctly or incorrectly and then after a sleep resume cycle the problem is either fixed or a problem is created.


----------



## audianer (Apr 16, 2021)

In the bios I have two options:
1. Intel Speed Step
2. CPU Energy Saver Mod

Both functions are activated and have never changed anything.

The option was always there and activated, only when I deactivated it and activated the turbo (boost from x9.5 2.53GHz to x10 2.66GHz), the function suddenly disappeared.

I also deleted the .ini, didn't help. I also changed the energy settings in Windows, no success either.


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 16, 2021)

To reset your CPU, try completely shutting down your computer. Hold the Shift key down on the keyboard and select the Windows Shut down menu option while continuing to hold the Shift key down.

On most CPUs, you can toggle Turbo Boost on and off. It is possible on your CPU, once you change this setting, the CPU locks this and prevents it from being toggled.

I will send you a version of ThrottleStop tomorrow that does not lock this setting. That will let you toggle this setting. Not sure if the CPU will allow you to do this. I have never had this problem on other Core 2 Duo laptops that I have tested but that was a long time ago.


----------



## audianer (Apr 19, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> To reset your CPU, try completely shutting down your computer. Hold the Shift key down on the keyboard and select the Windows Shut down menu option while continuing to hold the Shift key down.


Unfortunately, that didn't help.



unclewebb said:


> On most CPUs, you can toggle Turbo Boost on and off. It is possible on your CPU, once you change this setting, the CPU locks this and prevents it from being toggled.


The function is sometimes active. I see how the CPU clock goes up to Turbo. But only sometimes. But still can neither activate nor deactivate it.


----------

